# Georg Jensen Koppel 307



## Berg (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I'm as new to the forum as I am in the watch-area; total newbie. I became a member to discuss an impending acquisition. I'm in the market for a watch with a clean, humble design, and has gotten my eyes on this piece: Georg Jensen Koppel 307.

It sports an ETA Automatic 2894, and is priced at approx 2000 â‚¬ excl. VAT.

I've hade a hard time finding any reviews/information at all regarding these watches online, except this one post on this forum that in the end really didn't offer much insight regarding the jensen watches. Only a comment that highlighted the fact that Georg Jensen was a jewelery manufacturer, not a watch-maker, and thus implied substandard quality(?).

Does anyone have any experience with this/or a similar piece? I really appreciate the modest design, clean dial, no numbers, no abundance of small plotty details, that you'd find on most other popular watches. Are there any 'better' alternatives of similar watches?

Best regards!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

i have wanted one of these for a long time now. Its silver,its got an excellent standard movement,its by a respected and exceptionally well regarded designer company .

Victorinox make knives,Montblanc make pens,both sell watches I have a couple of each and been delighted.

If you like it buy it,but do be careful how much you pay. Our Georg Jensen shop in York reduces price by about 25% at sale time,sometimes more.

The style of the Jensen watches is indeed impressive.

Big welcome by the way!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I assume this is what you're looking at?










Very nice too, and a well-respected Swiss movement from ETA (they crop up in all sorts of great watches)

I think if it was my money, however, I'd be looking to put it into a used Omega Speedmaster auto (with change), or maybe a Zenith or Glashutte if dressy is your thing? The Georg Jensen is essentially a (very nice) fashion watch, whereas these are from those whose activity centres on watchmaking. Nowt wrong with fashion watches, but you will suffer big depreciation if you later want to sell it. Your cash though, and if you like it, that's all that really matters!

Here's what I buy...


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

For 2000 euros you have a wide range of options. Since you like cleaner/simpler chronograph dials, but would prefer a "proper" watchmaker, I would definitely look into some of the Junghans Max BIll Chronographs:










Their price is 1400-1700 euros new and their bauhaus design is very minimalist and clean.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

I owned a solid silver jensen and just about got my money back from it , compared to its original retail what i paid(and got back) was a fraction of its original cost.


----------



## Berg (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies and suggestions!

So I guess the biggest downside of buying a watch such as the Georg Jensen one, is that it looses a big portion of its original value at the time of the first transaction. I then reckon the best way to not loose to much would be trying to find a used one. Any ideas, in the broad, on how much one could expect to get a lice looking used specimen? Would it be like 30% off? 50%?

/Berg


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

There are a couple advertised on the bay at abot 25% off your price.

I think you will find that most watches and other items lose value quite quickly - at least to start with. Unless a watch is a very limited edition which sells out quickly then any buyer would expect to pay less to a private seller than to a retailer.

I think there are two ways of looking at a watch purchase:-

Is this for you to wear and enjoy? If that is the reason then go ahead and buy it. If it was a car then you would expect to sell it in a few years time for less than you paid and you may well keep the watch for many years more than you would a car. If you threw it away after 5 years it woukld have only cost you 1 euro a day to own - not bad!

If you are looking at the watch as a collectable item that will appreciate in value then you probably need to do a lot of research and may end up having to buy one that you do not like as much.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if you are going to buy a georg jensen watch buy one in solid silver or expect to lose alot of money , jensen is known for his silver work and is collectable for that.

* i recently sold a solid silver jensen for the same price i paid for it over a year ago , but this is still nothing compared to what it originally sold for as new.


----------

